# climber and groundperson wanted



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

Established tree service on Clevelands east side looking for a couple more good workers. Climber must be experienced in removal and pruning. Crane and bucket truck experience a plus. Must have valid drivers license and clean driving record. CDL a plus. Pay based on experience. Please no chemical dependencies or mental cases.
PM Dan if interested


----------



## FLtreeGuyVHTC (Jan 16, 2012)

Pm who?I have some questions. Ten years of climbing experince. Bucket operator. Please pm me or give me a link?


----------



## superjunior (Jan 16, 2012)

FLtreeGuyVHTC said:


> Pm who?I have some questions. Ten years of climbing experince. Bucket operator. Please pm me or give me a link?



pm sent


----------



## superjunior (Feb 4, 2012)

bump


----------



## superjunior (Feb 26, 2012)

ground person position taken for now. climber still needed.


----------

